# Bad Experience....Wish it on No one!



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I had a very bad experience with a 'rod builder' who posts on this site. I'm sharing this not as a disgruntled consumer but as a proactive advocate of fair and ethical practices, doing the right thing, and wishing to preclude others from having a similar experience. The behavior was fraudulent with willful intent to deceive and I have documented evidence of same. I will not share the details publicly, but if I can help anyone who may be considering rod work and not sure if they should proceed with a specific builder.........please PM me. 

Buyer beware! Just because an individual has previously done satisfactory work, that's not necessarily a barometer of the same for future work.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Might as well Name Names*

Otherwise it looks bad upon all the rod builders here.. Ya went this far might as well let the cat out of the bag..

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JAM said:


> Otherwise it looks bad upon all the rod builders here.. Ya went this far might as well let the cat out of the bag..


Gotta agree... It's a pretty ****ty deal to smack talk somebody, and then not give them the chance to give "the other side of the story". Telling the whole story is only going to expose one person, and it remains to be seen which one of you that is.

If it wants to get ugly, that's what mods are for.

Now do the rest of us a favor, and drop the details...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I didn't mean that to sound bad, or to infer that you don't have a legitimate point. It sounds worse than what I really meant it to! I still believe that if, as JAM says, you go half way, you might as well go all the way...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if it were me, i'd post the builder's name. but that jsut me, i have no conscience... most people are more decent than me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Now every builder on this site is being looked at a crook. Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Don't just 'suck it up'. Go to the builder and explain to him/her in a kind manner that you're displeased with the situation.

Chances are that he/she will rectify the situation; but if they don't, go elsewhere next time.. JMHO C2


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am guessing that whatever the OP won't post, proabably borders on outright libelous/slanderous, and he/she probably may know it... (wouldn't be the first time such a thing happened)

There's something fishy about someone talking "ethics" and "willful deceit" who will only give details of a transaction where the allegedly guilty party can't see or rebut it. (sort of like a closed trial) Even worse that this casts doubt over every rod builder on the site.

Remember: if you can't *publicly* stand behind your comments, can't *publicly* attach your name to them, or are fearful of any backlash that it may cause, you shouldn't post them. (any 2 out of 3 is fine) That's straight advice from a shameless bastard.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The builder in question is me, This is my one and only post on the matter. I dont want anyone to be falsely accused of this....


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like an open and shut case-albeit with no details from either side. I guess that is OK as it is truly their busines-not ours.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> The builder in question is me, This is my one and only post on the matter. I dont want anyone to be falsely accused of this....


I don't want to know the details. Tacpayne is a standup kind a guy to 'fess' up.

Tacpayne has always treated me right. 'Nuff 'sed. C2


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

He has always treated me fairly, if not more than fair. From the first rod I bought from him a couple years ago, to the guides and thread I got from him a couple days ago, and everything in between.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Charlie2 said:


> I don't want to know the details. *Tacpayne is a standup kind a guy to 'fess' up.*
> Tacpayne has always treated me right. 'Nuff 'sed. C2


+1


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

AS the man said Buyer Beware!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

that's 2 now?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

MAN !!!! This is getting rather disturbing now. The Tacpayne I know is a first rate stand up guy....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

If there was a problem with Hooked up this would be the first time I have heard of it...


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

No Problems here...1 for 1...Chuck did a great job on my heaver and worked with me every step of the way.....


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> If there was a problem with Hooked up this would be the first time I have heard of it...


Maybe it wasn't you? C2


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You know all you rod builders are nuts,,, it comes from hours and hours of staring at them tiny thread patterns


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

thekingfeeder said:


> He has always treated me fairly, if not more than fair. From the first rod I bought from him a couple years ago, to the guides and thread I got from him a couple days ago, and everything in between.


You treated me right on that guide wre wrap, so i know who im goin to for my next build


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Shooter said:


> You know all you rod builders are nuts,,, it comes from hours and hours of staring at them tiny thread patterns


dont forget the epoxy!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Havin Been at it for 10 + Years*

I will say this, YOU WILL NEVER PLEASE EVEYONE.. It's part of it, had a guy get his panties in a wad, because we do not sell the Tip repair Kits for Rods. Explained to him that there are just too many tip types to have kits for them all so we do Tip replacement For FREE, cost of tip no labor charge and its done while you wait.. FREE and he still got bent.. 

Stand up guy to Fess Up.. Expectations can sometimes Out weigh results.. It is what it is.. 
JAM


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> You know all you rod builders are nuts,,, it comes from hours and hours of staring at them tiny thread patterns


I resemble this remark! 

And to quote Apocalypse Now, slightly modified..."I love the smell of epoxy in the morning. One time we had a rod we wrapped for 12 hours. When it was all over, we didn't find one stinkin' drip in the epoxy. That smell, that chemical smell. Smells like...*sniff* victory."


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

basstardo said:


> i resemble this remark!
> 
> And to quote apocalypse now, slightly modified..."i love the smell of epoxy in the morning. One time we had a rod we wrapped for 12 hours. When it was all over, we didn't find one stinkin' drip in the epoxy. That smell, that chemical smell. Smells like...*sniff* victory." :d


lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have two rods built by Chuck. He is a stand up guy.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I have been building for quite a while and Jam is RIGHT, YOU CANNOT ALWAYS MAKE THEM HAPPY! OH WELL I have heard Nothing but the Best about Chuck and his work


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have known Chuck for a few years now. I suggest you do a search on his post history and find the very first thread the man put out there about building rods circa 2008. The man does not build to turn a dollar, that is just a benefit. If you felt you were wronged I would bet my deed that he did everything in his power to make it right. It is unfortunate that sometimes perspectives on "right" are not exactly the same. I have refrained from posting in defense of the man because we are friends, but like I said I know him well enough to say he would take a hit financially to not only protect his reputation and stand up for his integrity, to make you as happy as possible make the customer happy. I am sorry you feel the way you do but as JAM has stated, you cant make everyone happy.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

In April 2011 I commissioned Chuck to make my first custom heaver. Now, I don't doubt Chuck is a nice guy. Heck, his reputation as a quality rod builder isn't in question as far as I have seen. The problems I had with him building my rod was total lack of communication throughout the process. I was told by Chuck of multiple medical issues that had come up during the build and I patiently continued to wait and wait and wait to hear something good about the progress of the rod. Finally I would hear something back only to learn he had been on another vacation. I think during the time it took him to build my rod he managed three vacations. Not faulting a guy for having the means to vacation that often, but when a businessman gives a time frame of six weeks, he really should factor in planned vacations. I probably would have looked elsewhere had I known he would work on my rod a day or two, then go away for a week or two, then work on it again, and go away again. This repeated itself way too often for someone to not suspect that eventually someone would come on here and call him out on it. 

Yes I got my rod. Yes, I am pleased with the quality of the build. Sadly, no, I feel the way Chuck chooses to do business would preclude me from using his services again. Not hating on the guy. I wish him well, both in his rod building business and his health. I would just look elsewhere the next time I get a rod built.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

He has built enough rods for me that I have basically forgotten the #, and I have so many rods to use at my disposal that even if he did take a bit to finish? It never bothered me and never will because I know him.

For the future rod purchasers reading this? TacPayne has my vote of confidence for his work and his word


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

can tell ya cant please them all, but if a man is sick he is sick


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL LRJ, shoulda known...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

basstardo said:


> I resemble this remark!
> 
> And to quote Apocalypse Now, slightly modified..."I love the smell of epoxy in the morning. One time we had a rod we wrapped for 12 hours. When it was all over, we didn't find one stinkin' drip in the epoxy. That smell, that chemical smell. Smells like...*sniff* victory."


THAT is BEAUTIFUL!

And mark me down for another vote for Chuck.
Yes, I have had time issues with some of the rods that he has done for me as well, but in the end, he always finds a way to make it right.
And there is no denying the quality of the work.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

This thread has probably run it's course.


----------

